# CD und Mikrofon Aufnahme



## Shan (21. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe eine frage als Laie.

Also ich möchte eine CD in mein CD rom laufwerk legen, mit einer bestimmten Musik.
und über mein Headset möchte ich dazu singen bzw. sagen.

Das ganze soll dann abgeseichert werden als wave oder mp3.

Wie kann ich dies Realisieren 

Ich habe eine Tyhphoon Acoustig Six Soundcard.
Und ein Headset.

Gibt es da ein freeware Programm dazu 

Oder funktioniert das nur mit kostenpflichtigen Programmen 

Ich brauche das vielleicht 2 oder 3 mal mehr nicht.

Ich danke für euere Hilfe im vorraus

gruss Shan


----------



## BeaTBoxX (24. März 2004)

Hi,
im Windows Lautstärkemixer gibt es für die Aufnahmequelle neben Linein,CD,usw auch die Option "Was sie hören". 
Wenn du das auswählst und dann mit einem Waveditor deiner Wahl recordest, sollte das so, wie du das ahben willst funktionieren. Aber denk dran kopfhörer zu benutzen, sonst koppelt das Signal aus den Boxen in dein Mikro zurück.

Gruß
Frank


----------

